# Trying to Determine Breed



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I need help determining the breed of two of my chicks. I ordered red stars, Dominique's, black jersey Giants, and Easter Eggers. I also received 1 mystery rare exotic straight run bird. Out of the bunch there are two that don't quite fit with the rest. Just looking for everyone's opinion! Here are some pictures.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello Heidi and welcome! That little one looks a little like my australorp chicks, but I'm only guessing.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Those are actually two different chicks!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll have to look up more Australorp pictures for sure!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Good call....I'm thinking that's one of them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

#2 looks like a Barred Rock or Dominique.
And a guess by the light color a Roo.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome Heidi.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, I see that now. You should know in about a month for sure.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i was going to say that looked alot like my australorp and barred rock chicks...
welcome btw


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome Heidi!

Not a duck?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It does kind of look like a little duckie.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

No, not a duck...but that picture does look like one doesn't it!


----------

